# The BEST animated movie ever (ROUND 3)



## Huey (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello =D

I've been doing "1-on-1" movie polls for a while now, and in case some of you didn't realize, there has been a loosely defined purpose to it all. Essentially, I've been trying to find out which animated movie is this community's favorite. I have conducted a total of 48 polls so far, and the original field of 64 movies has been narrowed to 16 as a result. 

In other words, it's almost over 

Here are the remaining 16 movies as well as the next matchups:

*>>Bracket 1
01. The Secret of NIMH (1982) > 20*_
04. Toy Story (1995) > 11*
>>Results**

02. Robin Hood (1973) > 31*
03. The Simpsons Movie (2007) > 13*
>>Results**
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 2
01. Princess Mononoke (1997) > 25*
04. The Iron Giant (1999) > 13*
>>Results
*
02. Balto (1995) > 31*
03. Akira (1988) > 33
>>Results
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 3
01. Spirited Away (2001) > 24*
04. The Fox and the Hound (1981) > 12*
>>Results
*
02. Ratatouille (2007) > 16*
03. The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993) > 26
>>Results
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 4
01. The Lion King (1994) > 31*
04. Grave of the Fireflies (1988) > 6*
>>Results

02. Ghost in the Shell (1995) > 17*
03. Watership Down (1978) > 8*
>>Results
*_




The movies that didn't make it this far:

*Titles eliminated in Round 3:*_
â€¢	Balto (1995)  ..................................................................... (eliminated by Akira 31-33)
â€¢	The Fox and the Hound (1981)  ............................................ (eliminated by Spirited Away  12-24)
â€¢	Grave of the Fireflies (1988)  .................................................. (eliminated by The Lion King  6-31)
â€¢	The Iron Giant (1999) ........................................................ (eliminated by Princess Mononoke 13-25)
â€¢	Ratatouille (2007)  .............................................................. (eliminated by The Nightmare Before Christmas  16-26)
â€¢	The Simpsons Movie (2007) .................................................. (eliminated by Robin Hood 13-31)
â€¢	Toy Story (1995) ................................................................ (eliminated by The Secret of NIMH 11-20)
â€¢	Watership Down (1978) ...................................................... (eliminated by Ghost in the Shell 8-17)_


*Titles eliminated in Round 2:*_
â€¢	Aladdin (1992) ...................................................................... (eliminated by Princess Mononoke, 8-33)
â€¢	Alice in Wonderland (1951) .................................................... (eliminated by Ghost in the Shell, 5-23)
â€¢	Beauty and the Beast (1991) .................................................. (eliminated by Balto, 12-26)
â€¢	Castle in the Sky (1986) ........................................................ (eliminated by Ratatouille, 9-25)
â€¢	Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (2001) ........................................... (eliminated by Grave of the Fireflies, 9-15)
â€¢	Fantasia (1940) .................................................................... (eliminated by Spirited Away, 15-23)
â€¢	Finding Nemo (2003) ............................................................ (eliminated by The Lion King, 3-33)
â€¢	Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie - Conqueror of Shamballa (2005) .. (eliminated by The Secret of NIMH, 13-16)
â€¢	Howl's Moving Castle (2004) ................................................... (eliminated by The Fox and the Hound, 14-20)
â€¢	The Incredibles (2004) ........................................................... (eliminated by Watership Down, 15-16)
â€¢	Kiki's Delivery Service (1989) ................................................... (eliminated by The Nightmare Before Christmas, 5-14)
â€¢	Lady and the Tramp (1955) .................................................... (eliminated by Akira, 9-20)
â€¢	My Neighbor Totoro (1988) .................................................... (eliminated by Robin Hood, 14-20)
â€¢	Paprika (2006) ...................................................................... (eliminated by The Iron Giant, 2-13)
â€¢	Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937) ................................ (eliminated by The Simpsons Movie, 9-17)
â€¢	Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit (2005) .............. (eliminated by Toy Story, 11-13)
_

*Titles eliminated in Round 1:*_
â€¢	A Bug's Life (1988) .................................................................... (eliminated by Beauty and the Beast, 0-9) 
â€¢	The Adventures of Prince Achmed (1927) ..................................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Animal Farm (1954) ................................................................... (eliminated by Castle in the Sky, 6-8)
â€¢	Bambi (1942) ........................................................................... (eliminated by Howl's Moving Castle, 5-13)
â€¢	Chicken Run (2000) .................................................................. (eliminated by The Secret of NIMH, 4-19)
â€¢	Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966) .......................... (eliminated by Cowboy Bebop: The Movie, 7-12) 
â€¢	Dumbo (1941) ........................................................................ (eliminated by My Neighbor Totoro, 3-11)
â€¢	The Jungle Book (1967) ........................................................... (eliminated by Grave of the Fireflies, 3-6) 
â€¢	Kirikou and the Sorceress (1998) ................................................. (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Lupin III: Castle of Cagliostro (1979) ............................................ (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977) ......................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Metropolis (2001) .................................................................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Millennium Actress (2001) ......................................................... (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Mind Game (2005) .................................................................. (eliminated by Aladdin, 0-5)
â€¢	Monsters, Inc. (2001) .............................................................. (eliminated by The Incredibles, 6-13)
â€¢	Ninja Scroll (1993) ................................................................... (eliminated by Ghost in the Shell, 4-8)
â€¢	Persepolis (2007) .................................................................... (eliminated by Lady and the Tramp, 0-10)
â€¢	Pinocchio (1940) .................................................................... (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	The Place Promised in Our Early Days (2004) ................................ (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Porco Rosso (1992) ................................................................ (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Shrek (2001) ......................................................................... (eliminated by Paprika, 6-7) 
â€¢	Shrek 2 (2004) ...................................................................... (eliminated by Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, 4-7) 
â€¢	Sleeping Beauty (1959) .......................................................... (eliminated by The Lion King, 3-20) 
â€¢	South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999) ................................ (eliminated by The Nightmare Before Christmas, 3-14) 
â€¢	The Story of the Fox (1930) ................................................... (eliminated by Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit, 4-6) 
â€¢	Tokyo Godfathers (2003) ....................................................... (eliminated by Ratatouille, 3-6) 
â€¢	Toy Story 2 (1999) ............................................................... (eliminated by The Simpsons Movie, 7-12) 
â€¢	The Triplets of Belleville (2003) ................................................ (eliminated by Watership Down, 8-11) 
â€¢	Warriors of the Wind (1984) ................................................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	When the Wind Blows (1986) ................................................. (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Whisper of the Heart (1995) .................................................. (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Yellow Submarine (1968) ...................................................... (eliminated by The Iron Giant, 2-11) _


----------



## Nargle (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, you must be bored =3

Interesting study, though n.n

By the way, I like your title =D


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow.. seeing all this is such a turn on. xP

So I'm going to call it now -- The Lion King. My guess.

Can we make bets on this?


----------



## diosoth (Aug 18, 2008)

Princess Mononoke, Iron Giant(and of the 2, I'd pick Mononoke), and Spirited Away are the only 3 on the list I like. 

I never saw what was so special about Nightmare Before Christmas, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Kano (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going to say Balto, since it's one of my favorite movies


----------



## Kano (Aug 18, 2008)

diosoth said:


> Princess Mononoke, Iron Giant(and of the 2, I'd pick Mononoke), and Spirited Away are the only 3 on the list I like.
> 
> I never saw what was so special about Nightmare Before Christmas, to be perfectly honest.


 
I like the songs, but it is kind of over-rated.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 18, 2008)

I'mma have to say The Secret of NIMH. I freaking love that movie!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 18, 2008)

Ratatouille and Secret of NIMH.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually yeah, I was surprised at how good Ratatouille was....I liked it =3


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 19, 2008)

<(o.o)^


C'mon, I'mma ready to vote for Akira. I won't miss the ballots this time. <(>_o)^



Also, Huey, you're on EXACTLY 1,000 posts. Congrats? <3


----------



## Huey (Aug 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wow, you must be bored =3
> 
> Interesting study, though n.n
> 
> By the way, I like your title =D



Thanks =D

I started this in March and am too stubborn to give it up given that I'm very close to finishing. Ultimately, though, boredom is the root cause. Also, I have a passionate love for animated movies. 



Grimfang said:


> Wow.. seeing all this is such a turn on. xP
> 
> So I'm going to call it now -- The Lion King. My guess.
> 
> Can we make bets on this?



>.> I have nothing to give anyone if they win. I love hearing peoples' predictions, though. The best way is to pick a winner from each bracket and guess how they'll rank 1 through 4 in the final round.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

My vote goes for anything that isn't furry.

Or the Simpsons. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Huey (Aug 19, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Also, Huey, you're on EXACTLY 1,000 posts. Congrats? <3



Thanks =D



David M. Awesome said:


> My vote goes for anything that isn't furry.
> 
> Or the Simpsons. Fuck that shit.



Oh, you.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

You know I'm right. >:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome.  So we'll know soon.


----------



## Devo (Aug 19, 2008)

Out of the final sixteen, I am torn between The Iron Giant and Spirited Away. They're both such awesome films, I love them both. DON'T MAKE ME CHOOOOSE!!! DX


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

In before me raging over the results.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hello =D
> 
> I've been doing "1-on-1" movie polls for a while now, and in case some of you didn't realize, there has been a loosely defined purpose to it all. Essentially, I've been trying to find out which animated movie is this community's favorite. I have conducted a total of 48 polls so far, and the original field of 64 movies has been narrowed to 16 as a result.
> 
> ...



(IMO)
1. Secret of NIMH
2. Fox & THe Hound
3. Lion King
4. Balto
5. Watership Down


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 19, 2008)

My money is on either Princess Mononoke or Toy Story.  On the other side of the coin, I'm wondering how The Fox And The Hound managed to get in.  It never really stuck me as being all that special.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 19, 2008)

it seems that legacy this topic has been in "off topic" but it is more suited for The Tube, imo. 

>>Bracket 1
*01. The Secret of NIMH (1982)*
04. Toy Story (1995)

*02. Robin Hood (1973)*
03. The Simpsons Movie (2007)
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 2
01. Princess Mononoke (1997)
*04. The Iron Giant (1999)*

*02. Balto (1995)*
03. Akira (1988)
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 3
*01. Spirited Away (2001)*
04. The Fox and the Hound (1981)

*02. Ratatouille (2007)*
03. The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 4
01. The Lion King (1994)
*04. Grave of the Fireflies (1988)*

02. Ghost in the Shell (1995)
03. Watership Down (1978) <-- haven't seen, no vote.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 19, 2008)

>>Bracket 1
*01. The Secret of NIMH (1982)*
04. Toy Story (1995)

*02. Robin Hood (1973)*
03. The Simpsons Movie (2007)
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 2
01. Princess Mononoke (1997)
*04. The Iron Giant (1999)*

*02. Balto (1995)*
03. Akira (1988 )
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 3
01. Spirited Away (2001)
*04. The Fox and the Hound (1981)*

*02. Ratatouille (2007)*
03. The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
__________________________________________________
>>Bracket 4
*01. The Lion King (1994)*
04. Grave of the Fireflies (1988)

02. Ghost in the Shell (1995)
*03. Watership Down (1978)*


----------



## saberpup (Aug 19, 2008)

akira and nightmare before x-mas


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> >.> I have nothing to give anyone if they win. I love hearing peoples' predictions, though. The best way is to pick a winner from each bracket and guess how they'll rank 1 through 4 in the final round.



Nonsense though! Since you're running the event, you'd make bank off of bet placing fees or however they make money..


----------



## Huey (Aug 20, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> My money is on either Princess Mononoke or Toy Story.  On the other side of the coin, I'm wondering how The Fox And The Hound managed to get in.  It never really stuck me as being all that special.



It got to round 2 as a wild card and then upset _Howl's Moving Castle_ to make it to this point. I still tend to think of it as an underdog.



Hanazawa said:


> >>Bracket 4
> 01. The Lion King (1994)
> *04. Grave of the Fireflies (1988)*



Ahh... a ballsy prediction. Going against The Lion King on a furry forum? TLK plowed through its first two matchups =D



Grimfang said:


> Nonsense though! Since you're running the event, you'd make bank off of bet placing fees or however they make money..



All right, I'll start by giving 7/1 odds on _The Secret of NIMH_ to win all. Any takers?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 20, 2008)

Why am I getting the idea that Lion King'll win?

But I'm hoping for Ratatouille.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 20, 2008)

THE IRON GIANT BECAUSE IT IS THE BEST MOVIE EVER


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love TLK, I've watched it so many times I've got it memorized. But Grave of the Fireflies is in a different class of films.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 20, 2008)

The Demented Cartoon Movie gets my vote.

Why was Howl's moving castle even on there? Didn't anyone read the book? The movie is sacrilegious.

The Simpson's movie was just crude. Toy Story should outrank it.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 20, 2008)

why do i not see WALL E on that list?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2008)

Foamy said:


> why do i not see WALL E on that list?



It came out after this poll was started.

And your user name sucks.


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok that is hard how about jungle book and aladdin


----------



## Huey (Aug 20, 2008)

Foamy said:


> why do i not see WALL E on that list?



These polls started in March. Otherwise, Wall-E would have been in the original field of 64.



JOtter86 said:


> Ok that is hard how about jungle book and aladdin



To recap, The Jungle Book was eliminated by Grave of the Fireflies, 3-6. Aladdin was eliminated by Princess Mononoke, 8-33.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 20, 2008)

Although I can't stand the movie, I can already see The Lion King being in the top three when this thing is done and over with.


----------



## Huey (Aug 22, 2008)

All right, let's get this show on the road. The first two polls for round three have been posted. Links are in OP and also my sig.

Thanks for participating =D


----------



## Foamy (Aug 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And your user name sucks.



HA no better then yours MEAT BAG.

ROBOTS FTW


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 22, 2008)

Foamy said:


> HA no better then yours MEAT BAG.
> 
> ROBOTS FTW



Check my species there, buddy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

5 American movies left against 3 animes...


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Exciting! Is it to early to start holding my breath??

And, Huey, I think you deserve a Nobel prize or something for this.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Too bad Fox & The Hound got KO'd...  Oh, well. At least Secret of NIMH is still alive.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh fuck, you're Ty, aren't you. I forgot that you had an even uglier new avatar.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

Throwin' in a vote for TLK.

Although Akira was good, TLK made me furry. Akira failed to make me a weaboo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh fuck, you're Ty, aren't you. I forgot that you had an even uglier new avatar.



Your opinion means nothing.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

Huey, start the next round.


----------



## Beeboi (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm voting Spirited Away; Miyazaki must have god blood in him. 
And lol, Robin Hood beat the Simpsons movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2008)

WALL-E


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 25, 2008)

wha...where is Felide? =<


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 25, 2008)

Wall E had the first half hour without speach, and yet still captured interaction between characters...i noticed small details of movement that made it even better too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2008)

Movies like WALL-E aren't in this game, because it came out after the game started.


----------

